# Greddy Oil Pump DEAD



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

My oil pump is dead..

What pump is the best to buy now?
I got 550hp


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Thats a surprise, I thought the Trust pumps were pretty much bulletproof. 
As a replacement I would go with Tomei TBH.

TT


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

what type of crankshaft is the car running? is it a narrow nose crank by any chance?


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

steveyturbo said:


> what type of crankshaft is the car running? is it a narrow nose crank by any chance?


Narrow nose = ? 
My english is Bad =) im from sweden.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Are you using a R32 crank? R32 = Narrow drive dogs, R33/R34 are much wider and give the oil pump longer life..


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

yes early type RB26 cranks have the narrow drive and have seen this happen on 2 occasions


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

if the pump housing isn't cracked, you could get away with just replacing the gears with Reimax pump gears.

Tomei seems to be the way to go - they even claim on their website that no one has broken a Tomei oil pump. Pretty bold claim when RB26 owners break their oil pumps left and right!

Did the pump at least hold together so you didn't lose oil pressure? My JUN pump cracked into two pieces, but kept pumping oil anyways. My N1....shattered and became worthless junk in seconds!


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> Are you using a R32 crank? R32 = Narrow drive dogs, R33/R34 are much wider and give the oil pump longer life..


I have a r33 gtr.. 
How can you se the if its a narrow or not? any pics?


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> if the pump housing isn't cracked, you could get away with just replacing the gears with Reimax pump gears.
> 
> Tomei seems to be the way to go - they even claim on their website that no one has broken a Tomei oil pump. Pretty bold claim when RB26 owners break their oil pumps left and right!
> 
> Did the pump at least hold together so you didn't lose oil pressure? My JUN pump cracked into two pieces, but kept pumping oil anyways. My N1....shattered and became worthless junk in seconds!



The housing is cracked to. And i didnt loose oil pressure.. it worked fine but had a nice sound... =)


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

If it's a 33 crank it will be the wide version


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tomei pumps are the only ones we supply due to them having a good reputation


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

puttedge said:


> My oil pump is dead..
> 
> What pump is the best to buy now?


Think the best is,to investigate why it is broken,not concentrate about a new pump ........

Check the crankshaft,maybe it is not 100% straight on the front,so it gives a lot of pressure to the oilpump,maybe its a R32 crank with the narrow oildrive.....

Go JUN,Greddy or Tomei,cant do anything wrong with one of those,if the engine is good,these pumps dont break...


----------



## puttedge (Apr 8, 2008)

HKS oil pump.. Are they good?


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

puttedge said:


> HKS oil pump.. Are they good?


tomei pumps are the best, many will agree with me.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I've seen a Greddy pump do that on a wide drive also, possibly due to to excessive time on rev limiters?
Greddy and JUN are made in the same factory, they are identicle in every way except for the colour of the pressure relief valve cap as far as I'm aware.

I also try to use Tomei when at all possible, they are in a different league to normal 2 rotor pumps.

Kismet, where does one get the reimax gears from?

Rob


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

ƒŒƒCƒ}ƒbƒNƒX GTRƒg�[ƒ^ƒ‹ƒ`ƒ…�[ƒjƒ“ƒO REIMAX this might help Rob. I think the gears fit into a N1 Nissan pump.


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

p.s. The company is also known as Reinik. If I remember rightly they are very pricey, but apparently unbreakable!!!


----------



## GTRRRR (Oct 11, 2002)

Rob ,also available here 
Reimax Oil Pump Gear Kit Skyline GT-R RB26DETT

and here
Greenline Motorsports - REIMAX Parts - Battery Relocation Parts Bearings Belts and chains Cam Pulleys and Sprockets Camshaft Parts Camshafts Connecting Rod Parts Connecting Rods Covers Crankshafts Cylinder Liners Engine Mounts Engine Oil Engine Torqu


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

I broke my Reinik oil pump (big scratches inside). And whole engine died. Only valve covers and n1 water pump was good shape :smokin:

I was think to buy jun but tomei is best? Can someone explain why tomei is best?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

apparently because no one has broken a Tomei?


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Just go external and never have that problem again. Do it right, do it once.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

....Wow, Never knew there was such a problem with aftermarket pumps.

I had my factory pump break when the engine was pulled down (bottom end bearings) more due to the R32 crank drive being short, and the pump was wedged on there.

I came very close to dry sumping the car (contacts in race teams) but ended up getting a Nismo Motorsport pump and getting a Crank collar from Glenn (Fantastic build Glenn!)...Hopefully I don't have to rebuild again!

....Would these pumps be dying from a lack of balance? Better Harmonic Balancer required perhaps?


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

There was someone who broke a Tomei pump not so long ago, if the crank is moving around due to bad balance or over reving then no crank driven pump will survive.
The amount of failures is proportional to the amount of pumps sold, how many people can afford a Tomei most go for a N1 or Jun.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I suspect that for the price of GOOD aftermarket pumps you could source most (if not all) the parts for a dry sump setup.
Have been thinking about a custom dry sump system for a while now.......

TT


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> I suspect that for the price of GOOD aftermarket pumps you could source most (if not all) the parts for a dry sump setup.
> Have been thinking about a custom dry sump system for a while now.......
> 
> TT



No way in hell you could come close to putting together a decent dry sump system together for the price of ever the most expensive pump which is the tomie @ $1700 odd aud..

For a good 4 stage dry sump pump you're looking at $2000 aud plus, let alone the bracket, breather, good tank, fittings and lines to the boot, custom sump, labour and getting it set up right (dry sumps can be very tricky)..

you're looking at about 3 to 4 times the cost of a tomie pump..

the best thing as 2rismo suggested is run an external belt driver pump.. will cure all you problems for about $2000.. if you ask nice enough he might post up some of his rb25 build pics, or you could check them out on skylinesaustralia.com


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Dynamix said:


> No way in hell you could come close to putting together a decent dry sump system together for the price of ever the most expensive pump which is the tomie @ $1700 odd aud..
> 
> For a good 4 stage dry sump pump you're looking at $2000 aud plus, let alone the bracket, breather, good tank, fittings and lines to the boot, custom sump, labour and getting it set up right (dry sumps can be very tricky)..
> 
> ...


Not true at all.

Add the price of a new tomei pump, decent sump extension and welding etc and you are a lot closer than you think to a dry sump setup.

Rob


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

It doesn't have to be a dry sump to be external, guys.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd be looking at the crank damper pulley your using, and the rev limiter settings, and of course the drive collar, not just blaming the pump - that's gone for a reason... imho


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

2rismo said:


> It doesn't have to be a dry sump to be external, guys.



And what happens if oil pump belt broke?

Now i have Trust sump, Ati harmonic balancer and i am planning to buy tomei pump and do external oil return to head.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

belt to oil pump not likely to break for no reason unless say the power steering belt came off which is quite possible, and got caught up then that in turn could take out the oil pump belt...


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> Add the price of a new tomei pump, decent sump extension and welding etc and you are a lot closer than you think to a dry sump setup.
> 
> Rob


Well i've been quote $4500 (aud) for a dry sump system all up. Tomei oil pump from nengun $1500 (aud) and a rips sump $700ish.. still works out to be half. But in saying that, if i spent $10,000+ on a new motor, spending the extra $2,000 to fix whats regarded as the biggest problem of the rb series motor's to me would be a no brainer. Personaly i think a dry sump is overkill for a motor that won't see any less than 50% track time, when an external pump like 2rismo's will do the job alot better than a normal pump.


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Taiquri said:


> And what happens if oil pump belt broke?


Then the low-pressure switch tells the ECU to kill the engine. This is not very likely though. It's the same as asking, "What if your timing belt broke?"


----------

